# Moen Kitchen sink faucet repair? Any local parts? Answer - Moen will send the parts for free!! See d



## Don2222 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello

 After all the hype I heard about Moen. Buy for Looks, Buy for Life. After the last Price Pfister kitchen sink faucet failed we purchased a Moen. Ok, for a few years now it is leaking at the base.

I had the Allen wrench, so I removed the cartridge part # 4000.

  The faucet I believed was purchased at Lowes and is exactly like the one they still sell for $98.00 see 2st and 3rd pics below.
I went back to Lowe's and showed the cartridge to the guy and he said he never saw one before. Wish I could get a little more help than that sometimes!! So I looked and saw 2 cartridges that were larger, one for Aqualine and one for American Standard but no such luck buying the cartridge for the faucet they still sell!!

  Many Internet stores have it such as:
http://www.amazon.com/Moen-Replacement-Cartridge-One-handle-Faucet/dp/B0033YO7CW

However when I fix a faucet and I have it all apart I usually go to a local store and pick up the part so I can finish the job and put things back together! Is that asking too much?

*Does any one know if they still sell these locally?*

Would getting new washers as shown in the pics below be an impossible task?

In the meantime I put it back together tight and just maybe that will fix it??


----------



## colebrookman (Dec 28, 2011)

Call the faucet company.  Have the model numbers etc. and when and where you made the purchased. Most will send you a new part with no charge. You'll get it by mail in a few days or so.  Be safe.
Ed


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 28, 2011)

colebrookman said:
			
		

> Call the faucet company.  Have the model numbers etc. and when and where you made the purchased. Most will send you a new part with no charge. You'll get it by mail in a few days or so.  Be safe.
> Ed



Thanks colebrookman

I will try that.

Home Depot does not have the Moem cartridge although the blue glacier bay in upper left looks very close!
See pic below.
Click to enlarge


----------



## Lighting Up (Dec 28, 2011)

No one has  parts at the stores because they are guarantee...Moen has a web site you go to and you can get the part for no charge...I think it's Moen.com, not sure. I've done it for a different facet parts take about 5 days to arrive
md


----------



## fossil (Dec 28, 2011)

Don...it's *MOEN*, not MOEM.  (Sorry, just drives me nuts sometimes.)


----------



## JustWood (Dec 28, 2011)

If no luck with moan (had to Rick) try my store link in my sig below. I may have that part listed in plumbing. If not get me a part # and I'll look in unlisted inventory .


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 28, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Don...it's *MOEN*, not MOEM.  (Sorry, just drives me nuts sometimes.)



Thanks I changed it.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 28, 2011)

I got mine at the local Ace, might even be the same one. Been a while I forget. The rubber o rings can be gotten ad HD or any hardware store.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lighting Up said:
			
		

> No one has  parts at the stores because they are guarantee...Moen has a web site you go to and you can get the part for no charge...I think it's Moen.com, not sure. I've done it for a different facet parts take about 5 days to arrive
> md



Hi Lighting Up

So here is the part on the Moen web site $11.65
http://www.moen.com/replacement-parts/search

So if I call the number do I get it for free?
Does the Total -- when ordering on the web mean it is free also?

Need Assistance?
Call 1-800-BUY-MOEN (1-800-289-6636)
My Cart
edit
Description     Price     Qty.     Total
@________    $11.65     1     $11.65
Subtotal*     $11.65
Delivery     --
Total     --

*All prices in US dollars.

Moen currently does not accept web orders from outside the US.

For orders with Canadian addresses, please visit www.moen.ca.

For all other international addresses (including Puerto Rico and Guam), please call 1-800-BUY-MOEN to place your order.

Warranty Information for Moen Products

Moen cannot ship to P.O. Boxes.

All fields are required unless noted optional.

Backordered items will be shipped separately as they become available. Your card will not be charged until items are shipped.
SSL Certificate


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello

Just got off the phone with toll free Moen support. 1-800-289-6636

They need some type of proof that you have their faucet.

So if you have any paperwork you can give them the model #

If not you can email or MMS a picture of the faucet right from your computer or picture phone.

The email address is pic@moen.com. I just emailed the pics I posted.

The phone # to send pics from your phone is 440-731-1858

You must tell them what is wrong and they decide what parts you need to fix it. They will send you the parts for FREE 

I told them the faucet was leaking at the base and Rachael said she would send the appropriate O rings to fix it. It takes about 10 days unless you want to pay for faster delivery. I will wait the 10 days.

Thanks so much everyone for your help


----------



## Lighting Up (Dec 28, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Just got off the phone with toll free Moen support. 1-800-289-6636
> 
> ...





Your Welcome, glad I cound save you MONEY!...every bit helps.
md

One other thing stick with it even if that does not fix your problem, they will and have with mine send you a replacement faucet if needed. You paid for that warranty so use it, all you need is time and patience.


----------

